# Need a quiet water pump .



## trickson (Sep 9, 2010)

I am in need of a quiet water pump for my setup the one I have is whining and loud I mean it is annoying . Still a nice pump just too damn loud . 
I would need it to have 1/2" barbs as well . I have a corsair water pump now . 
I can not choose a pump on this page . Any one have any ideas or thoughts ? 
I want one that will be able to do the job and not wine so loudly but also be reasonable in price . Not over 100 dollars and even less than that would be best .  very strapped for cash .


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 9, 2010)

you can't buy one off that page? That eliminates most of what people are going to tell you to use.

My 655(vario) is silent at any speed. I would say get a 655 or a 355 and a top.


----------



## trickson (Sep 9, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> you can't buy one off that page? That eliminates most of what people are going to tell you to use.
> 
> My 655(vario) is silent at any speed. I would say get a 655 or a 355 and a top.



No I just can choose one . I mean I can get one I just do not know what one to get and I would hope that I could keep it under 100 bucks but if not then I can go higher I just do not want to . OH and I am not up to speed on all the pumps and all could you post me up a link please . I want to get the right one . Thank You . 

Are you talking about this one ? 
http://www.petrastechshop.com/swmcin12pu.html
How quiet is it ? I really hate the winning noise mine make it is messing with my tinnitus after I turn this thing off my ears ring AND ALL NIGHT LONG TOO !!


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 9, 2010)

MCP655

MCP355

You can get a top with the res built in for the 355, but it will cost you 40-60 more depending on the choice of top.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 9, 2010)

I have a 655b, and I find it to be a little on the high pitch whiney side.  Nothing drastic, but I have quiet fans, so it and my PSU are the loudest things.  Also, you have to be damn careful when filling your loop with one.  They damage very easily with the old "fill the res, cycle the pump, fill it a bit more" trick.  I think mine is a touch more whiney than it used to be because of this.  

If I had it to do over again, I'd probably get a 355 with a bitchin' top.


----------



## trickson (Sep 9, 2010)

OK thank you one more question you both talked about a "top" What do you mean when you say this . I am just that dumb guys . :shadedshu


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 9, 2010)

I use a res. I could show you tops, but I have no info on how they perform.

Also check this out, loads of good info in there


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 9, 2010)

I have only had experience with the pump I currently use EK DCP 4.0 but it is so quiet I have to feel it to make sure it is going sometimes.


----------



## trickson (Sep 9, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> I use a res. I could show you tops, but I have no info on how they perform.
> 
> Also check this out, loads of good info in there



Yes I also use a res as well . But still have no idea what a top is . Thank you for the info link really good .  I will look through it some more hope to find out what this top stuff is all about  .


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 9, 2010)

Here's an example of what they mean by a top:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9..._Filter_BP-DDCT2-CL.html?tl=g30c107s156#blank

That works on an mcp35x.


----------



## trickson (Sep 9, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Here's an example of what they mean by a top:
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9..._Filter_BP-DDCT2-CL.html?tl=g30c107s156#blank
> 
> That works on an mcp35x.



OH now I get it . Thank You , 

No I just want a nice quiet pump no need for all that interact stuff . Man this pump wines as bad as I do


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 9, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> you can't buy one off that page? That eliminates most of what people are going to tell you to use.
> 
> My 655(vario) is silent at any speed. I would say get a 655 or a 355 and a top.



this! 355 with a XSPC res top is very nice


----------

